# Olbermann, liberals on Twitter curse, blame George Bush for 9/11 terror attack



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

New York City's 'Tribute In Light' to the victims of the 9/11 attacks shines from One World Trade into the sky over Manhattan on September 10, 2012 in New York City.
Credits: 
Afton Almaraz/Getty Images

Eleven years after Muslim terrorists attacked the World Trade Center and the Pentagon with hijacked aircraft, liberals on Twitter cursed and blamed former President George W. Bush for the attack, Twitchy reported Tuesday.
"R.I.P. to all the victims of 9/11. I don't think i've ever been that shocked since. And YES, i am convinced that Bush was behind it all, (sic)" one person tweeted.
"9/11 wasn't a terrorist attack. it was a planned attack by Bush so he could have a reason to start war, (sic)" said another.
"Bush bombed the towers. Bin Laden was innocent," one person retweeted.
"9/11...the day bush let the towers fall 11 years ago....now those the ppl who deserve to Rest in Peace, (sic)" tweeted another.

User Elisa Minneci blamed the entire Republican party: "If anything today reminds everyone how incompetent Bush/Cheney were. (sic) The GOP is solely responsible for 9/11."

Among the liberals blaming Bush was former MSNBC host Keith Olbermann, who said in a series of tweets that not only did Bush know about the attacks, but purposefully did nothing about them.

Citing a New York Times op-ed, he tweeted that the "[o]nly possible conclusion" was that the "Bush Administration, President Bush were fully warned of 9/11, did nothing."

"Bush, Cheney, Rice, and all the rest will have to answer to history, to the American people, to the dead in NY, DC, Shanksville - & Iraq," he tweeted.

But he wasn't finished.

"Now we can understand the look on Bush's face. He had been fully warned, he had 'known better,' his arrogance had led to an attack on USA," he added.

He went on to call a video tribute to the victims of 9/11 a Republican "snuff film."

"This was the RNC 9/11 snuff film, and at 2:58, this was my reaction. And we didn't know then of tonight's revelations," he tweeted.

Twitchy also noted that one person made the crazy claim that Mitt Romney "is already planning the next 9/11."

"[C]ould completely change the face of America, if Romney gets in (supported by the Bush family), there will probably be another 9/11 for oil," tweeted "Matt Currie."

"And they say the Birthers are crazy," Twitchy concluded.

http://www.examiner.com/article/olb...urse-blame-george-bush-for-9-11-terror-attack


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Perfect example of what I was talking about.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

I bet they're all receiving incorrect doses of their anti-psychotics or they've taken themselves off the "poison."


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

This is long, but take a look at the chart at roughly the 1 hr 22 min mark. John O'Neill had been connecting the dots during the Clinton administration, but kept getting blocked by Clinton appointees from the then head of the FBI to the Ambassador to Yemen.

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/shows/knew/view/

I'm pretty sure this isn't the documentary I was looking for, but it's got some interesting information in it.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Proof positive that there really is no cure for liberalism, aka "shit for brains"


----------

